# ID Please!



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Came from Peru. About 3".
Rhombeus or what? Thanks soo much for your comment.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I would say S. compressus since there are some bars... But so few... So it could also be a S. rhombeus !


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Fomoris said:


> I would say S. compressus since there are some bars... But so few... So it could also be a S. rhombeus !


Thanks bro. I think he is a rhombeus.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd say Rhombeus!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like a S. rhombeus.... Nice looking one at that with a huge mouth.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

I hope that.


----------



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

I hope s.rhombeus.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Appears to be Rhombeus. Definately not Compressus.


----------



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hollandi?


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

35655 said:


> Hollandi?


Why did you say? ı think he doesn't like hollandi.


----------



## anthonycaf (Oct 4, 2006)

rhom


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

It looks like a up and coming rhom.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks brots.

Have you got to make a guess at this photos else?


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

His new photo in the his new tank.


----------



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

Maybe S.rhombeus.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

that's a black rhomb, and pretty nice. gratz


----------



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

it's look like s.compressus?


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

New photo.


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

I think compressus


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> BAKIR Posted Yesterday, 06:42 PM
> I think compressus


maybe.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

very difficult to say, but i am gonna go out on a limb and say rhom,


----------



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

I've seen quite a few young rhombeus from Peru that have yellow anal fins, and I can say with a fair amount of confidence that this is one of the same..

Also, S.gibbus is from the Rio Tocantins in Brazil.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

My guess goes to a rhombeus also, but whatever it is, its beautifull


----------

